
What meaty projects should I do? - FahadUddin92
I am building my resume to get selected for a job at Google. I don&#x27;t have much projects to list yet. I want to spend next few months developing projects to list on my resume. Considering my focus is MEAN stack what projects should I create?
======
kjksf
That's not a good strategy for getting into Google.

Getting the interview is not that hard, you don't need to show astonishing
projects for that.

Passing the interview is the hard part. You should rather focus on getting
really good at writing algorithmic code that is asked at interviews.

